# Apple should NOT do business with BEST BUY



## _the_tomb_yard_ (May 21, 2006)

This is why 

They will not sell in fact..........

some of best buy employee will stear consumer away from apple to put them in a crappy PC that will last a few month...

well i dont know they do this 4 a fact . but if you walk around best buy store why will they sell only pc and if you want a apple computer you have to buy online. 

well you can go to compusa or circuitcity and YES APPLE Store " 

okay say you spend about $2,500 on the top of the line IMAC 20" and got the PSP plan and you need to get it fix , service , upgrade but what happen if the geek squad say: they dont know how to upgrade or fix mac  

what do this say well simple " as i said before i dont known if this true or not "  but how does best buy store " manager " hired these people if they do know about apple computer system. 

is a mystery.................................

And you know i  realized that Circuitcity might have the same problem also so watch out


----------



## barhar (May 22, 2006)

I place more credence towards the mentioned corporations [Apple, Best Buy, Circuit City, CompUSA] over that of the poster. 

The post lacks conciseness and punctuation.

As far as salesmen steering perspective buyers to non-Macs, is old news; but, not necessarily the norm of all the stores.

It is quite evident that the poster did not even take the time to visit 'Geek Squad'; nor, knows the difference between 'Geek Squad Precinct' and 'Geek Squad Stores' - with respect to Macintosh support. (Hint: Click on the 'Common Question' link, and search for 'Macintosh').


----------



## _the_tomb_yard_ (May 22, 2006)

barhar said:
			
		

> I place more credence towards the mentioned corporations [Apple, Best Buy, Circuit City, CompUSA] over that of the poster.
> 
> The post lacks conciseness and punctuation.
> 
> ...



=========================================================

1.dont mock me about my typing okay ! 

2.About Best Buy,Circuitcity,Compusa Tech > How well train are they about HOw TO......................? 

Fix , Service , Repair you apples computer.and what about Apples Classic Computer G3 / G4 and even the Cube.do you think that these tech that WORK for these retailer know how to fix them.......................!

I DONT THINK SO !


----------



## Pippin (May 22, 2006)

_the_tomb_yard_ said:
			
		

> =========================================================
> 
> 1.dont mock me about my typing okay !
> 
> ...





Go away.


----------



## jh2112 (May 22, 2006)

_the_tomb_yard_ said:
			
		

> 1.dont mock me about my typing okay !



It's not your typing, it's your language skills


----------



## DeltaMac (May 22, 2006)

_the_tomb_yard_ said:
			
		

> ... 2.About Best Buy,Circuitcity,Compusa Tech > How well train are they about HOw TO......................?
> 
> Fix , Service , Repair you apples computer.and what about Apples Classic Computer G3 / G4 and even the Cube.do you think that these tech that WORK for these retailer know how to fix them.......................!
> 
> I DONT THINK SO !


You can always ask for training credentials at any of those stores. If you prefer to have your Mac serviced by an Apple-certified technician, then you should ask if the store employs Apple-certified techs.
It's unlikely that a newly trained tech will have direct training on a Cube, or other Mac that has been discontinued for 5 years or more. Apple-certification is only about knowledge, and doesn't tell you how good a repair might be, but it's a start....
You shouldn't leap to the conclusion that a non-Apple store won't be able to work on an older Mac. An Apple-authorized service center should have access to any service manuals needed for repair of older Macs, and many techs can make use of their PC knowledge and skills to work on any computer (even an older Mac). Would you trust your Mac to a PC repair tech? Maybe not, but that tech may have the experience to help you, regardless of your opinion, if they have access to Apple's service materials.


----------



## ra3ndy (May 22, 2006)

Sadly, I have to agree with the first post, slightly.  VERY SLIGHTLY.

I worked at Best Buy back in '97 right outta high school selling computers.  During this point, Best Buy stopped selling Apple products (picked up my SWEET Performa 6400/180 on clearance + employee discount!)  

The general opinion was always that "Macs are over there, and if you want one, go ahead and look, but don't expect help from us.  You should buy one of these shiny new Packard Bells.  That company will be around forever."

It's the general retail attitude toward Apple.  Things have obviously changed for Apple, (and subsequently for Packard Bell) and Best Buy stumps for Apple hardcore with iPods & their copious family of accessories.  

CompUSA did the smart thing by having the mini-Apple store within their store.  Dedicated staff that requires a base amount of knowledge and specialized training.

Best Buy has the Geek Squad now, and their in-store staff are not hired for their Mac knowledge (and judging by my own experiences, knowledge of any kind is not a strict prerequisite).  No one goes to Best Buy for Mac support, because they didn't buy their Mac at Best Buy.  If Best Buy starts selling them, then Geek Squad will hire Mac Specialists to sit politely in-store and and wait for the broken macs to trickle in (most likely on a part-time basis).

whew.


----------



## Ishcabittle (May 22, 2006)

I will say that even though the OP's post was a little hard to read, the sentiment was not lost on this former Best Buy employee turned Apple Consultant.

While at Best Buy, I had the opportunity to sell Macs, but the customer always knew more about them than I did... they knew what they wanted, I grabbed the box and rung it up for them.  Best Buy does little to no training about any of the products they sell (at least not in a brand specific way) so there's no wonder that we were being informed by the customer as to what the latest and greatest from Mac even was.

Now that I'm certified and educated about Macs and PCs I get that same old feeling from Best Buy whenever I happen to stop in.  I actually overheard a sales rep talking to a customer saying that the Mac Mini doesn't even require the $3,000 Apple display.  It's true!  The salesmen at Best Buy walk into that position armed with whatever knowledge they had before they walked in.  Best Buy shows them a 6 hour training tape and off to the floor they go.

With all of this in mind, I don't think it could hurt Apple any to get more product into more retail stores... especially when they sell units to retail outlets that have no direct connection to them.  All it means is money spent for Apple gear, whether it flies off the shelves or not.


----------



## _the_tomb_yard_ (May 23, 2006)

Ishcabittle said:
			
		

> I will say that even though the OP's post was a little hard to read, the sentiment was not lost on this former Best Buy employee turned Apple Consultant.
> 
> While at Best Buy, I had the opportunity to sell Macs, but the customer always knew more about them than I did... they knew what they wanted, I grabbed the box and rung it up for them.  Best Buy does little to no training about any of the products they sell (at least not in a brand specific way) so there's no wonder that we were being informed by the customer as to what the latest and greatest from Mac even was.
> 
> ...




Well that my point 

i know this place in lower manhattan " i forgot the name of the place ." but 

they are a 110% APPLES SERVICE,SALE,PARTS, Store and is not a Apple 

Store but um a " Reseller ". and i just walk by this place and i walk in and you 

can SEE apple product including MACINTOSH / CLASSIC APPLES " PARTS " in 

this BIG store " TRUST ME IS A BIG STORE "


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 23, 2006)

what's the problem?

in britain we have dixons, currys, pc world etc, mostly all you will ever see on the high street is a 14" ibook from about 2004.

or the proper apple stores which are now popping up...


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have no qualms about letting Best Buy try again; the people who bother to walk into a best buy I would imagine are not the same people who enter an Apple Store, even on curiosity alone. Therefore, the worst case scenario is that they may actually sell a few machines. Oh darn.
On the other hand, I have little if any faith in Best Buy's ability to sell Macs, or any kind of quality computer. This company couldn't move the best selling computer of all time (the iMac, Rev A and I believe B maybe C), and gave up completely. How pathetic is that?


----------



## mdnky (Jun 27, 2006)

Apple will be training the sales people in the Best Buy stores, according to the article found here.

There was another article floating out there that specificlly talks about Apple training the Best Buy Mac Associates (similar to the deal with Comp USA -- i.e. one or two actual Apple Employees at each store).  Can't seem to find it right now though.  Showed up within the last 48 hours.



			
				Yahoo! News said:
			
		

> Morrish said the computers are being sold by Best Buy employees who have been trained by Cupertino, Calif.-based Apple. He said Best Buy is watching to see whether the computers can be sold profitably, and whether Best Buy employees can provide the level of customer service that Apple customers are used to getting in an Apple store.


----------



## emax4 (Jul 16, 2006)

I remember when the Mac Mini came out that the Best Buy stores had it for a short time, but that limited time wasn't advertised.  I asked if they were hiring Mac techs at the time thinking that I could be the guy that everyone calls on for mac support, but it turns out they were only hiring PC staff.

I wonder what training the Geek Squad goes through when they try out for a position there.  I get the feeling that it isn't as intense as it is for Macs, which says a lot about the Geek Squad.  On the other hand they could persuade potential Apple buyers by offering a cheaper warranty for the same coverage as a PC.  The staff can explain that they do not have any Mac staff on hand, and because of that they can give the custy an extended warranty thru Apple and/or give the customer a Mac loaner while their Mac is sent out to be repaired.


----------



## davebz (Jul 20, 2006)

I know the folks at CompUSA at least in Braintree MA.  I met one of the warranty techs and general mac techs while working as a rep for another company.  I can tell you for a fact that these guys know what they are doing and it shows in the quality of their work.  And they enjoy what they do which is always a bonus.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 20, 2006)

The author is correct in his assessment of Apple's presence in Best Buy stores in the past. Best Buy employees would steer customers away from the Macs and try to sell them a PC instead. However, I think Apple has learned its lesson and intends to staff the Best Buy stores with their own people, much like they do with the CompUSA store within a store concept. I'm willing to suspend judgement on this until it's shown whether it will work or not.

Best Buy sells a lot of computers. And Best Buy sells a lot of iPods. Now that the Mac can run OS X and Windows, alot of the arguments from the PC salesmen will be thrown out the window. With Apple's success in these stores with the iPod, now is the time to capitalize on this relationship.


----------



## bunga (Jul 20, 2006)

Well if they aren't selling at Best Buys, Apple would give up having them on the shelves.

If Apple is going to train them great, because my Local seller can't afford to pay out every year for a technician to be updated and qualified to fix new machines.


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 11, 2006)

sheepguy42 said:


> On the other hand, I have little if any faith in Best Buy's ability to sell Macs, or any kind of quality computer. This company couldn't move the best selling computer of all time (the iMac, Rev A and I believe B maybe C), and gave up completely. How pathetic is that?


It's not so pathetic once you remember that Apple was forcing Best Buy to purchase iMacs on palettes, with all different colors.  Best Buy only wanted to stock the most popular colors (Indigo and some other color).  Best Buy dropped the original iMacs because of this issue.  I would too.

http://news.com.com/2100-1040-224704.html


----------



## mdnky (Aug 11, 2006)

On a side note too: the iMac isn't the best selling computer of all time, the Commodore 64 is (30+ million units).


----------



## sheepguy42 (Aug 12, 2006)

I read This Article and those it links to when it was originally posted; it seems clear to me a failure on Best Buy's part is somewhat to blame.


----------

